# Label Making and My first label



## A62Rambler (Aug 11, 2007)

I want to make my own labels. Mostly because I enjoy personalizing them. I need to know of a good photo editing program that will work with Vista. I had one I like but it doesn't work with Vista even after the patch so I'm in need of a new program. *Edited by: A62Rambler *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 11, 2007)

You may can find one that will suit here Rambler


http://www.bestvistadownloads.com/download-fun-photo-editing-software.html


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 25, 2007)

I found a pretty cool site for us artistically challenged label makers, just select the one you want, fill in your text, and print. I have made a few from this site.




http://www.freelabelmaker.com/wine.html


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2007)

That looks pretty cool JWM, Im looking to make a solid label that I can just add my info on every time. I dont want to have to come up with something new every time but will sometimes for that 1 of a kind wine. Thanx!


----------



## A62Rambler (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, so I made a label. How do I get it into a post so I can get some critique?




My computer skills are lacking!


----------



## scotty (Aug 26, 2007)

That one is a keeper Waldo


----------



## Joanie (Aug 26, 2007)

Read here, Rambler.

http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## A62Rambler (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you Joan! I was using the quick reply.


----------



## A62Rambler (Aug 26, 2007)

Annwyl Cellars<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Amarone[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><O></O>[/B]
<O></O>
August 2007<O></O>
<DIV align=center>750ml 14.6% ABV
<DIV align=center>
<DIV align=center>
<DIV align=center>
<DIV align=left>Here's my first label. Of course I will not get to use it until next June so I have plenty of time to change it. Please feel free to suggest changes.




<DIV align=left>
<DIV align=left>for the back side label:
<DIV align=left>Sugeon Generals warning: 1 Consumption of alcohol while driving motorized vehiclesis dangerous, 2 Comsumption of alchol by pregnat women is dangerous, *3 Consumption of alcohol by couples while parked in vehicle from 1 can lead to the condition in 2 under some circumstances.



*













*Edited by: A62Rambler *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2007)

*Rambler, *

*For a first label you have already mastered it!!!! That is a really nice one. The picture is great...I wouldn't change a thing except and only if you are going to use plain paper and cut them out yourself....you might want to put a small border around the lower half so you can tell where you are cutting. I've tried that before and ended up with lopsided labels.*
*Ramona*


*Love the backside...............*



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hehehehe that's funny!

I like your label. It makes me want to sit at that cafe and enjoy a glass of wine and people watch!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

Love it rambler!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely scene for your label. I think I'll join Joan at her table so we can people watch together!
When I cut labels I use my scrapbook cutting equipment, straight line, every time!


----------

